# The Connecter that Attaches to the PS2 USB PWR1 Jumper



## Newbie360 (Nov 18, 2008)

Whatever the inside device is, that is connected to the power_ON button on the front of my case. I need a new one. The one there won't match my new motherboard....

Any suggestions?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I assume you are using an OEM case that has all the front panel wiring on one connector?
If so, the only option is to remove the wires from the connector and connect them individually or get another case.


----------



## Newbie360 (Nov 18, 2008)

It's the thing that's attached to the front USB port of a dell computer. Inside it has a white connector with a black cord and a second connector that looks like an IDE cable.... Are we talking about the same thing?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Apparently not. IF the white connector is the front USB connector it goes to the USB connector on the Mobo. The IDE type cable sounds like a card reader cable. That won't be on an aftermarket Mobo.
Knowing what we're working on would be helpful. Brand & Model of the case and the Mobo?


----------



## Newbie360 (Nov 18, 2008)

Current Mobo is ConRoe1333-D667

and the Case is as seen here: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_wD1PvqMyZxI/Sa9JJovvhbI/AAAAAAAAAV8/8NxmcpQu6VE/s400/41OfpZovPUL._SS400_%5B1%5D.jpg 

Came with Mobo model: 01k529 ide


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Dell uses proprietary motherboard the cable you have goes to the front I/C panel which encompasses the power button, power light, HD act light, Audio ports, and front USB ports , you can't hook it up to a retail motherboard, easiest solution is a retail case, as a side benefit the cooling will be better then a Dell case. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119115


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ConRoe1333-D667=ASRock Mobo.
A new case would be the best all round solution.


----------



## Newbie360 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ahhh, blast it all. How would I go about finding the right case? Unless, retail one's have removable I/O shields...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The I/O shield should have come with the motherboard, and will fit any retail case.


----------

